# Institute for Theonomic Reformation



## zsmcd (Jul 26, 2016)

Has anyone ever heard of the Institute for Theonomic Reformation and have any thoughts on it?

Here is the site: www.hisglory.us


----------



## johnny (Jul 26, 2016)

Not visited that site before but I have heard of the site it's linked to, "Theonomy Resources"

http://theonomyresources.blogspot.com.au/

I quite like reading some of their stuff but I am not a Theonomist myself.
Haven't been there for a while, looks the same as I remember it from last year.


----------



## zsmcd (Jul 26, 2016)

> I quite like reading some of their stuff but I am not a Theonomist myself.



Same here, which is why I like to hear opinions on their resources from non-theonomists.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 26, 2016)

Non-theonomist here. The blog listed is better than 99.99% of most theonomic blogs. Most of them simply rant about big government and statism (and a few more dangerous ones go even further).


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Jul 26, 2016)

You might want to look into this guy: http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php/32240-Paul-Michael-Raymond


----------

